# Cleaning My Celli Taps



## Pumpy (10/10/07)

Dont know if this has been done 

but first i got my faucet spanner from craftbrewer well with over $400 of taps i needed the right tool ( its only a mickey mouse one but you cant do it without it .
disconnect the beer at the JG fittings catch drips in a jug 
turn clockwise and the faucet unscrews .
dissasemble taps .
soak in soapy water screw handle back on and pump to get more crap out

do this once a week 

Warren told me how to do this and it is well worth doing 
pumpy


----------



## Pumpy (10/10/07)

Thats better no drips !!


Pumpy


----------



## MVZOOM (10/10/07)

Pumpy, I gotta do mine - how mucho is the toolo? 

Cheers- Mike


----------



## Pumpy (10/10/07)

MVZOOM said:


> Pumpy, I gotta do mine - how mucho is the toolo?
> 
> Cheers- Mike



MZ,

I have seen the faucet spanner for 20 bucks, but Craftbrewer does it for seventeen , but hey the taps cost me aboout 500 bucks and dont want to wreck them with a hammer and nail it does make it so easy , Whats that 3% of the cost for a bit of maintainance which will prolong thier life for years .

Pumpy


----------



## Zizzle (10/10/07)

Pumpy, your reasoning is too good. Have another beer quick!


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/10/07)

Pumpy said:


> Warren told me how to do this and it is well worth doing
> pumpy



:lol: You're far more diligent than me Pumpy... Once a week is to be highly commended.

Warren -


----------



## Pumpy (11/10/07)

Zizzle , the right tool for the job makes the removal simple, nbefore it was difficult to remove so I did not clean them thanks I will have another beer .

Warren ,

you got me on the right track .  

I like to dispense my beer through regularly clean taps , I found that if you dont clean regularly you are more likely to get a few drips after dispensing and theis attracts flies ,and hey its better than dispensing your beer though old stale oxidised beer taps .

I keep my fridge in the garage and there are a few tiny flies get in that area.

We are dispensing food here and I dont want problems with the 'Food and Drugs Inspector' for a smelly bar .(SWMBO).

Pumpy


----------



## fraser_john (11/10/07)

Pumpy said:


> Zizzle , the right tool for the job makes the removal simple, nbefore it was difficult to remove so I did not clean them thanks I will have another beer .
> 
> Warren ,
> 
> ...



I have a spray bottle sittign in my drip tray with Star-San mixed up. Whenever I am done pouring the glass/glasses I give the tap a spray up inside the spout. Never have had flies since I started doing this and it also stops mould from developing as well. Works a treat! Now I only clean my taps every couple of kegs.


----------



## Pumpy (11/10/07)

fraser_john said:


> I have a spray bottle sittign in my drip tray with Star-San mixed up. Whenever I am done pouring the glass/glasses I give the tap a spray up inside the spout. Never have had flies since I started doing this and it also stops mould from developing as well. Works a treat! Now I only clean my taps every couple of kegs.




Now that is a good idea FG I am going to do that too .


Pumpy


----------



## Fents (11/10/07)

you would think spending all that hard earned on celli's that the taps would come with a $17 tool :huh:


----------



## Pumpy (11/10/07)

Fents said:


> you would think spending all that hard earned on celli's that the taps would come with a $17 tool :huh:




Actually they were gift from friends and relations so I cant complain  

Pumpy


----------



## Pumpy (11/10/07)

fraser_john said:


> I have a spray bottle sittign in my drip tray with Star-San mixed up. Whenever I am done pouring the glass/glasses I give the tap a spray up inside the spout. Never have had flies since I started doing this and it also stops mould from developing as well. Works a treat! Now I only clean my taps every couple of kegs.




FJ ,

Will the StarSan which is an Acid damage the finish on my taps ??

Pumpy


----------



## fraser_john (11/10/07)

Pumpy said:


> FJ ,
> 
> Will the StarSan which is an Acid damage the finish on my taps ??
> 
> Pumpy



Pumpy,

I do not know, I do not have Celli taps per se, so I do not know what kind of finish they have, but mine are chrome finished and I have been doing the Star San routine on them since 2002 with no noticable problem. Water it down to about 1/2 the recommended dose could help alleviate any worry.

John


----------



## Pumpy (11/10/07)

fraser_john said:


> Pumpy,
> 
> I do not know, I do not have Celli taps per se, so I do not know what kind of finish they have, but mine are chrome finished and I have been doing the Star San routine on them since 2002 with no noticable problem. Water it down to about 1/2 the recommended dose could help alleviate any worry.
> 
> John



FJ Think about it ,If I am spraying inside the nozzle , the inside of the Celli tap is SS and the end of the nozzle is plastic so I should be OK,

but will water it down a bit anyway .

Thanks Pumpy


----------



## fraser_john (11/10/07)

Pumpy said:


> FJ Think about it ,If I am spraying inside the nozzle , the inside of the Celli tap is SS and the end of the nozzle is plastic so I should be OK,
> 
> but will water it down a bit anyway .
> 
> Thanks Pumpy



Ahh, nice bit of bling then the Celli taprs are then, fully SS instead of brass all chromed up.......now I have some extra stuff to buy :lol: 

SWMBO will be told about my new Christmas present desires....


----------



## SJW (11/10/07)

Dumb question time.
Is Star-san just Sodium Percarb or more like PSR?
And while I am on the subject......what exactly is PSR, Pink Stain Remover?


----------



## Pumpy (11/10/07)

fraser_john said:


> Ahh, nice bit of bling then the Celli taprs are then, fully SS instead of brass all chromed up.......now I have some extra stuff to buy :lol:
> 
> SWMBO will be told about my new Christmas present desires....




FJ

Well the parts that are in contact with the beer are SS anyway they are nice and easy to pull apart and assemble .

I love to clean them even when they dont need it its like polishing a new sports car 

You wont be dissapointed .

pumpy


----------



## paul (11/10/07)

Can you get snaplock adapters for these taps? It would save time and make tap cleaning tool free.

Once a fortnight I just unclick my taps and put them in a bucket of sanitiser for an hour them give them a rinse and im done.


----------



## Ross (11/10/07)

paul said:


> Can you get snaplock adapters for these taps? It would save time and make tap cleaning tool free.
> 
> Once a fortnight I just unclick my taps and put them in a bucket of sanitiser for an hour them give them a rinse and im done.



It would save all of 5 seconds & leave you with an ugly snaplock on the outside of the fridge. Far better as is  
Plus 1 x $17 tool is far cheaper than the $240 for 4 x snaplocks  

Snaplocks are on the drawing board though.

cheers Ross


----------



## goatherder (11/10/07)

Pumpy said:


> FJ ,
> 
> Will the StarSan which is an Acid damage the finish on my taps ??
> 
> Pumpy




My answer is YES. I got into the habit of spraying up the spout with iodophor (acidic) to stop the flies and mould. After doing this for a couple of months, I discovered that the gold plating on the underside of the tap (which copped the overspray) would simply wipe off leaving silver metal underneath. Thankfully the damage isn't too bad and not visible from the front. I have since made up a jig (plastic container lid with spout sized hole drilled in it) which allows me to spray iodophor up into the spout without spraying on the outside of the taps.


----------



## fraser_john (12/10/07)

SJW said:


> Dumb question time.
> Is Star-san just Sodium Percarb or more like PSR?
> And while I am on the subject......what exactly is PSR, Pink Stain Remover?



Star-san is one of those phos-acid with a low foaming agent added. I bought a big bottle (1litre) of it a years ago and have only used up about 50ml of the stuff!!! You can re-use it over and over again as long as the item being sanitised is free of grime/mash/yeast particles.


----------



## Pumpy (16/1/08)

Just a reminder Guys get out your tool well if it looks like this !!!


It only takes 10 mins to clean the tap if they are getting a bit stiff ,the taps ,then give em a clean .


Pumpy


----------



## goatherder (16/1/08)

No real need for the tool, just grab the collar and give it a turn. Mine came off easily without it.

Great thread by the way Pumpy. It's amazing the crap that builds up inside the taps. Pull 'em to bits, soak 'em in napisan and they come up shiny.


----------



## ScottKemp (17/1/08)

goatherder said:


> No real need for the tool, just grab the collar and give it a turn. Mine came off easily without it.
> 
> Great thread by the way Pumpy. It's amazing the crap that builds up inside the taps. Pull 'em to bits, soak 'em in napisan and they come up shiny.




I agree I clean mine once a fortnight and have never needed a tool to do it, but it is an eye opener to see how much crap gets built up in there in such a short time


----------



## SJW (17/1/08)

Has anyone got a picture of a Celli in bits? I thought I saw one on the site once. Just wondering how many bits there is?
Also do u guys undo that screw at the front to clean?

Steve


----------



## ScottKemp (17/1/08)

I haven't got a picture, but I pull it totally apart to clean, and being a tool tard (I work in computers!) even I can put it back together with out to many mis-haps! I do remember seeing a thread with pictures of it disassembled (spelling! - long lunch today!) though!

Cheers 
Homer


----------



## sanders4_ (17/1/08)

Pretty sure pumpy has a pic of a celli tap in bits at the very beginning of this thread, post #1 on the very right hand side.

Just a thought, while sanitiser is more hardcore and could appeal to some, if your worried about it eating the finish on your tap, why don't you just spray water up the spout of the tap to rinse it out. Pretty effective.


----------



## SJW (17/1/08)

Thanks, I did not see it way over there. It does not look like he took the screw out of the front though?


----------



## brettprevans (17/1/08)

would Ross's little red/black tap thingy's  help much with reducing mold etc? I was thinking of getting them as my setup will be outside


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/1/08)

As I noticed the other day. The absolute "worst" spot for crud buildup is the silver screw at the front. You need to undo it, take out the spring and clean all the crud out quite regularly as it really manifests itself on the spring.

I found this out the hard way when black floaties started dropping in my beer. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## SJW (17/1/08)

I noticed a little leakage around one tap at that screw. It might be time to pull em apart and have some fun.


----------



## enoch (17/1/08)

sanders4_ said:


> Pretty sure pumpy has a pic of a celli tap in bits at the very beginning of this thread, post #1 on the very right hand side.


Or an exploded view I took to help put it back together (it's an engineer thing).





Also the following link has an neat douvy for squirting hot water up the spout.


----------



## brettprevans (17/1/08)

enoch said:


> Also the following link has an neat douvy for squirting hot water up the spout.


you could prbably make one yourself from a medical bulb or turkey baster or similar bulby dodad and use a rubber connector things from say Cl*rke R*bber or go to Bu*nings and get something from the irrigation section.


----------



## SJW (17/1/08)

Well I took the 2 of em apart. But I forgot to replace the spring behind that screw in the front so when I fitted back onto freezer and hooked up diconnect I poured Irish Red Ale all over the floor and splashed everywhere before I could open the freezer and disconnect. The spring was left in the Sodium Per. Anyway all done and there was a bit of crap in one of the taps but they have only had 2 kegs through each of em.
Also I did not need that spanner, lucky I have got a good right hand grip  

Steve


----------



## drag (18/1/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> would Ross's little red/black tap thingy's help much with reducing mold etc? I was thinking of getting them as my setup will be outside




I use this as a mini drip tray until I get a propper one.
Have never cleaned the tap since I got it, so I suppose its well over due.
Is it mainly hop build up that is getting cought?


----------



## SJW (18/1/08)

I have only run 2 kegs through each tap and the one that had Ale's going through it had a bit of crap built up inside. I wonder if I should put some silicone lube on the o-ring behind the screw at the front so it does not crack and leak?
Also can u get a service kit for Celli's?
Steve


----------



## brettprevans (18/1/08)

im just taking a wild punt here but Id say Ross would stock a celi service kit. He's also got 2 food grade lubes. here  and here


Edit: spelling


----------



## Ross (18/1/08)

SJW said:


> Also can u get a service kit for Celli's?
> Steve



Yes Steve, we have them - Will be on the site soon.

cheers Ross


----------



## SJW (18/1/08)

Thanks Ross, I would not think that there is much that would go wrong with these taps anyway. A regular clean and a bit of lube should guarantee years of service.


----------



## quadbox (19/1/08)

My, those are beautiful taps

How've you found the flow-control tap?


----------



## goatherder (19/1/08)

The flow control is the best thing ever, allowing you to serve your beer at the carbonation pressure without having craploads of beer line coiled in the fridge.


----------



## drag (19/1/08)

goatherder said:


> The flow control is the best thing ever, allowing you to serve your beer at the carbonation pressure without having craploads of beer line coiled in the fridge.



X2 ^^^


----------



## SJW (25/1/08)

This is a simple method I came up with to flush the Celli's after a session. Just fill a large syringe with water or anything, stick in a cup and push up. You only need one hand so you can keep drinking with the other  . Maybe even put a rubber washer on the end of the syringe to seal the end so all the water go's through the tap <_<


----------



## Russell_Bracton (29/1/08)

I noticed there some issues on supply of taps, service kits and JG flow restrictor. Bracton has reasonable prices on all these goods and more..

here are just a few prices (ex gst):

C - Spanner (to disassemble taps) - $15.04
Universal Tap kit - $5.04
Flow restrictor - $40.00

should you require pricing on other goods, let me know.

Regards,

Russell


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/1/08)

SJW said:


> This is a simple method I came up with to flush the Celli's after a session. Just fill a large syringe with water or anything, stick in a cup and push up. You only need one hand so you can keep drinking with the other  . Maybe even put a rubber washer on the end of the syringe to seal the end so all the water go's through the tap <_<
> View attachment 17377



Hey Steve I tried that... Worked a treat. :super: 

Warren -


----------



## SJW (29/1/08)

> Hey Steve I tried that... Worked a treat.



Thats what I get the big money for :lol:


----------



## shadders (2/2/08)

I've had my Celli taps for about a year now and I still haven't been able to figure out how to get the flow restrictor lever part to come off... I've tried turning the outer nut but it gets stuck against the lever/handle part? Can someone tell me how it's done?


----------



## paulwin (2/2/08)

shadders said:


> I've had my Celli taps for about a year now and I still haven't been able to figure out how to get the flow restrictor lever part to come off... I've tried turning the outer nut but it gets stuck against the lever/handle part? Can someone tell me how it's done?



unscrew it counter clockwise then pull it off .it's fairly easy 
cheers paul


----------



## shadders (2/2/08)

doh! I figured it out about 5 mins after I posted... I tried that before but the outer nut started rubbing on the handle so I thought that must be the wrong way...


----------



## browndog (20/2/08)

ALERT!!!!!
My Cellis live outside and accumulate a lot of condensation on them that I found hard to clean off, much like water spots on car windows. This time when I dismantled them for cleaning, I decided to give them a polish with some Austosol cream. I did this while having a beer and watching TV in the darkened living room. The next day when I took them outside, to my horror, I discovered I'd polished off the "gold plating" in some areas. Seems this plating or whatever it is, is molecularly thin. I would expect any type of plating to be able to withstand the abrasion you get from a polishing cream. It does not bother me at all, I just want to warn all the other celli owners out there.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Franko (20/2/08)

thats a shame browndog,
you would expect that from a tap that costs some dollars.


----------



## TidalPete (20/2/08)

browndog said:


> ALERT!!!!!
> My Cellis live outside and accumulate a lot of condensation on them that I found hard to clean off, much like water spots on car windows. This time when I dismantled them for cleaning, I decided to give them a polish with some Austosol cream. I did this while having a beer and watching TV in the darkened living room. The next day when I took them outside, to my horror, I discovered I'd polished off the "gold plating" in some areas. Seems this plating or whatever it is, is molecularly thin. I would expect any type of plating to be able to withstand the abrasion you get from a polishing cream. It does not bother me at all, I just want to warn all the other celli owners out there.
> 
> cheers
> ...



Tony,

Last time at your place you had Broncos just like me. Have you won Lotto?
Can't help you much with your problem but I amazed that what with all the $$$$'s you paid that they are not gold plated to at least 0.5mm thick?

Rossco?????  

TP :beer: 

Too fast for me Franko.


----------



## browndog (20/2/08)

TidalPete said:


> Tony,
> 
> Last time at your place you had Broncos just like me. Have you won Lotto?
> Can't help you much with your problem but I amazed that what with all the $$$$'s you paid that they are not gold plated to at least 0.5mm thick?
> ...



Yep, upgraded from the broncos to 4 cellis Pete. I thought the plating on them looked quite solid. While I was polishing, I noticed the cloth going black and thought gold should not be doing that (as it is relatively inert) I thought it was some kind of laquer that was coming off, unfortunately it wasn't


Bugger, I can't edit my first post. The product is Autosol not austosol. Cheers Pat.
cheers

Browndog


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/2/08)

I will give you a quick tip.Just get a tea towel and put him over the top. No, no need to knit some thing that looks like nannas been over.It keeps off all the crap that tends to fall out of the sky you just cant remove.My old cellis are worn thin but the new ones still look great.Must remember no beers in dark corners with polish in my hand.
GB


----------



## TidalPete (20/2/08)

browndog said:


> Yep, upgraded from the broncos to 4 cellis Pete. I thought the plating on them looked quite solid. While I was polishing, I noticed the cloth going black and thought gold should not be doing that (as it is relatively inert) I thought it was some kind of laquer that was coming off, unfortunately it wasn't
> 
> 
> Bugger, I can't edit my first post. The product is Autosol not austosol. Cheers Pat.
> ...



Tony,

Shouldn't have taken the micky mate.  
I really feel your pain here.  

TP :beer:


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/2/08)

Hey Browndog. As much of a shame as it seems it will just wear of it's own accord in due time anyhow. Mine are around 14 months old and have some spots where the gold has worn away just from wiping with a soft/damp cloth.

Personally I've just gotten used to it. Doesn't detract from what they can do in too many ways.  

One thing I've learnt to look out for is the accumulation of gunk where the spring and screw are at the front. I make a habit of completely pulling them down around once a month now. Otherwise you get some really nasty stuff harbouring itself within the spring.  

All that aside I've yet to see a tap that gives such a fantastic smooth pour. 

Final note: Given me druthers I would have saved my pennies a little longer for a pair of the dead-sexy all stainless Cellis. They look da bomb.

Warren -


----------



## brettprevans (21/2/08)

I havnt got taps yet but was looking at cellis because they are apprently the best,. I was going to steer away from the 2 toned taps though cause i thought it may wear away with time. glad to know I was right to steer clear. Ill just go the chrome. dont think i can afford the stainless at $169 each (I need 4)


----------



## browndog (21/2/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey Browndog. As much of a shame as it seems it will just wear of it's own accord in due time anyhow. Mine are around 14 months old and have some spots where the gold has worn away just from wiping with a soft/damp cloth.
> 
> Personally I've just gotten used to it. Doesn't detract from what they can do in too many ways.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm not concerned about it at all, I just wanted to let everyone know what could happen. They are an awesome tap be they gold or whatever lies beneath. I will just have to add autosol to my list of *nasty but seemingly innocent items* anong with straightened out coathangers  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/2/08)

Hey Citymorgue. You'll find them the best brewing investment you make.  

Browndog. Also don't do what I did. Accidentally splashing iodophor solution does the finish no favours too. Learnt the hard way there. 

Warren -


----------



## drag (11/3/08)

With Monday being my AFD, I thought it was time to clean the celli tap for the first time in 5 months.
To my suprise the tap was clean as a whistle. No stickyness, no black gunk , nothing.
Where are you guys getting all this from? AG?


----------



## Pumpy (6/6/08)

enoch said:


> Or an exploded view I took to help put it back together (it's an engineer thing).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a great day to take off work and clean my Celli taps.

They are nice taps to take apart and clean 

and well worth doing a bit of gunk in the spring it took me about an hour to clean four .



Pumpy


----------



## SJW (6/6/08)

Its not a bad job is it mate. I take about 1 hour to clean my 4 girls too. Like to do it late at night when the kids have gone to bed and I can spread out and take my time of a couple of beers.

Steve


----------



## Pumpy (6/6/08)

SJW said:


> Its not a bad job is it mate. I take about 1 hour to clean my 4 girls too. Like to do it late at night when the kids have gone to bed and I can spread out and take my time of a couple of beers.
> 
> Steve



Steve it makes you wonder how regulary people do clean thier taps and what you might get served in a pub , they must have some cleaning regime if they selling foodstuff ?

Pumpy


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/6/08)

What heightened my awareness to the fact they need regular cleaning was the day when that bit of hard dried beer gunk in the spring somehow dropped through the tap into my beer.  

Stood there holding the glass up to the light wondering what the %$#@ it was. :blink: 

Now they get stripped down and cleaned around once a fortnight.

Warren -


----------



## SJW (6/6/08)

> Steve it makes you wonder how regulary people do clean thier taps and what you might get served in a pub , they must have some cleaning regime if they selling foodstuff ?
> 
> Pumpy


The local pub near my work runs a beer line cleaner thru every night and pulls the taps appart weekly. This bloke did say (and it made me laugh) that the VB an New taps were very clean compared with the Coopers and JS beers. Probably because these are beer, ie malt yeast and water.

Steve


----------



## bigholty (6/6/08)

Heh heh, if you ever run out of line cleaner, just run a couple of jugs of VB through the system eh?


----------



## SJW (6/6/08)

> Heh heh, if you ever run out of line cleaner, just run a couple of jugs of VB through the system eh?


Only if you really hated your beer taps.


----------



## agraham (6/6/08)

Get the shirron forward sealing taps and you dont have to worry bout cleaning.


----------



## Pumpy (6/6/08)

agraham said:


> Get the shirron forward sealing taps and you dont have to worry bout cleaning.



I would like to drive a Morgan not because it is more comfortable, but it has more style than a Camry  


Pumpy


----------



## mckenry (6/6/08)

SJW said:


> The local pub near my work runs a beer line cleaner thru every night and pulls the taps appart weekly. This bloke did say (and it made me laugh) that the VB an New taps were very clean compared with the Coopers and JS beers. Probably because these are beer, ie malt yeast and water.
> 
> Steve



Every night?? :huh: I worked pubs & bistros for a few years after school. Our regimes (4 different places) was never more than twice a week. The cleaner isnt completely gone in the lines (even with rinsing) and comes out in the first few beers. So we only ever cleaned the lines on a Sunday night and Wednesday night. So the only poor pricks to get 'cleaner beer' were the hardcore pissheads on Monday & Thursday mornings :lol: Things may have changed since then though...


----------



## enoch (5/7/08)

To clean mine I have modified a sauce bottle with a piece of beer line so it squirts up the spout.




A very bad phone video is at


----------



## marlow_coates (19/8/09)

Wanted to post a thankyou here to Pumpy for an easy 'how to' thread on cleaning celli taps.

Got mine around Easter last year, and the best clean they have had is an occasional run through with water.

Cleaned this arvo, and the amount of crap that was in them...... :wacko: 

Cheers mate

Marlow


----------



## gregs (19/8/09)

agraham said:


> Get the shirron forward sealing taps and you dont have to worry bout cleaning.




Theres not a beer tap that dosn't need cleaning, so don't kid your self.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/8/09)

Pumpy said:


> I would like to drive a Morgan not because it is more comfortable, but it has more style than a Camry
> 
> 
> Pumpy


Yes, they look like they have been kicked in the nuts !
Celli lover.GB


----------



## Pumpy (3/10/09)

marlow_coates said:


> Wanted to post a thankyou here to Pumpy for an easy 'how to' thread on cleaning celli taps.
> 
> Got mine around Easter last year, and the best clean they have had is an occasional run through with water.
> 
> ...



 Pumpy


----------

